# Meet in the Midlands?



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Guys Liz_n_Mark are coming to visit me the weekend of the 22nd Sept with Ali_Stu (in Birmingham), if anyone fancies a beer we could always arrange to get together either Sat or Sunday, I live south Brum but there are plenty of places off the motorways here we could arrange to meet up?


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i reckon thats a well good idea...count me and danos in - only a train away!!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

20th? is that a weekend then?
i'm going hamm on 15th and thats saturday i think


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Its the weekend after Hamm, my best pal is getting married the 14th so I cant go to the show, hence weekend after might be nice


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

is the 14th sat then?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

20th is a thursday


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gan1 said:


> Guys Liz_n_Mark are coming to visit me the weekend of the 22nd Sept with Ali_Stu (in Birmingham), if anyone fancies a beer we could always arrange to get together either Sat or Sunday, I live south Brum but there are plenty of places off the motorways here we could arrange to meet up?


have you changed that? lol, i thought it said 20th>?


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry I got the date muddled Carlys wedding is Friday the 14th, so 15th (Hamm day) is a saturday, so they're visiting a week after which is the 22nd (also a saturday)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gan1 said:


> Sorry I got the date muddled Carlys wedding is Friday the 14th, so 15th (Hamm day) is a saturday, so they're visiting a week after which is the 22nd (also a saturday)


and now i look like a tit lol


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

there ya go, you're a tit, I'm a clever tw*t :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

meet at a motorway service station?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gan1 said:


> there ya go, you're a tit, I've a clever tw*t :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you have a clever twat?? not that i mind, but i'd like to meet it anyway :lol2:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Shocking Nige, absolutely shocking, lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gan1 said:


> Shocking Nige, absolutely shocking, lol


you asked for that hehe


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

nothing new there tho to be honest, lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

looking foward to meeting up again should be a great laugh


----------



## iguanaman2442 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah sounds good a midlands meet is what we need get together few beers talk reps count me in


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

doubt i'll get the weekend off after going to hamm


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

any ideas on where everyones meeting?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

sanjays bar


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

im thinking a Moto rather than the other ones. I get a discount there


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Lol, I dont know there are a few decent pubs around here I'll have to see if I can find one that central and easy to find let me sleep on it

Nige pull a sickie it wont hurt just this once, lol


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i seem to have a lot of weekends off, but i might try


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

The Plough opposite Shirleys could be the one? Its about 2 mins off the M42 tho their garden is rubbish

Or there is the Bear at Berkswell, quite close to the Motorway //A45 (about 5 mins from the NEC) but massive beer garden in the country


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thats the main thing.. and the beer of course


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

nigel you got to go, need you to take pics :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

alistu said:


> nigel you got to go, need you to take pics :lol2:


and make people laugh:lol2:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I should come


----------



## fundo (Feb 7, 2007)

gan1 said:


> The Plough opposite Shirleys could be the one? Its about 2 mins off the M42 tho their garden is rubbish


GREAT IDEA! I can come after work then lol


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Venomous Poison said:


> I'm in!!!!


uh oh.
I guess Andy will be going along then

edit: scratch that. hes probably too shy :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

gan1 said:


> Or there is the Bear at Berkswell, quite close to the Motorway //A45 (about 5 mins from the NEC) but massive beer garden in the country


just up the road mm


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

beer?????????????yuuum might just come to that
regards gaz


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

There is a train station at Berkswell on the Coventry // Birmingham line, if its considered a good place to meet then I could always fetch people from the station


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

cornmorphs said:


> you have a clever twat?? not that i mind, but i'd like to meet it anyway :lol2:


Nige, you never fail to shock me! :whip:


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Jack he was right, except for the clever bit (apparently not as clever as I thought I was) I actually did write that, lol. Been back and edited it since..........



gan1 said:


> Thats what happens when you have to drill through metal plates that stop the window frames from sagging. One of the downers of living on a new build estate. Thankfully I have a Diploma in Interior design so I had an idea even tho the instructions might as well have been in japanese





cornmorphs said:


> oh you clever tw*t :lol2:





gan1 said:


> Guys Liz_n_Mark are coming to visit me the weekend of the 22nd Sept with Ali_Stu (in Birmingham), if anyone fancies a beer we could always arrange to get together either Sat or Sunday, I live south Brum but there are plenty of places off the motorways here we could arrange to meet up?





cornmorphs said:


> have you changed that? lol, i thought it said 20th>?





gan1 said:


> Sorry I got the date muddled Carlys wedding is Friday the 14th, so 15th (Hamm day) is a saturday, so they're visiting a week after which is the 22nd (also a saturday)





cornmorphs said:


> and now i look like a tit lol





gan1 said:


> there ya go, you're a tit, I've a clever tw*t :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

you guys meeting on a motorway? or going for a drink in birmingham city centre?


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

punky_jen said:


> you guys meeting on a motorway? or going for a drink in birmingham city centre?


i think meeting on the motorway might be a tiny bit dangerous punky also dont think the police would be too happy with a group of reptile keepers sat in the fast lane of the m6 :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

gan1 said:


> There is a train station at Berkswell on the Coventry // Birmingham line, if its considered a good place to meet then I could always fetch people from the station


:lol2: Mark can fetch from the station he has the Espace.. Got to give him something to do..

Liz


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> :lol2: Mark can fetch from the station he has the Espace.. Got to give him something to do..
> 
> Liz


make him feel needed


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

The Bear at Berkswell it is then

Its dead easy from the A45, if you are coming down the A45 from Ryton towards birmingham, when you get to the casino go over the lights, then you just turn left at the Wing Wah chinese restaurant. Basically at the wing wah turn left and keep going til you get to the countryside. Eventually you come to a crossroads and the Bear in on the left. 

If coming from Brum down the A45 you will pass the exit for Allesley (dont turn off), keep going up the hill still on the A45 but get in the right hand lane, you'll come to the same set of traffic lights where there is a slip road to turn right. Its the same juntion as the wing wah so turn right and keep going til you get to the countryside. Eventually you come to a crossroads and the Bear in is on the left. 

If you are coming from on the M42 get off at the NEC, take the A45 Coventry, go up the slip road, stay in the slip road but the right hand lane, you'll come straight back off the A45. Turn right at the island (Signposted A452 Balsall Common and Kenilworth) third exit off the next island (still signposted Balsall Common and Berkswell), this brings you onto a dual carriageway called the Kenilworth road. Just before the George and the tree pub (and petrol station) turn left then follow the lane to the left into Berkswell village. The Bear is opposite you to the right at the crossroads.

If you are coming from the M40 bring a sat nav cos I havent got a clue about that one, or this might be of use instead....... 
http://www.multimap.com/maps/?&t=l&map=52.40960,-1.63980|13|4&loc=GB:52.40960:-1.63980:13#t=l&map=52.4096,-1.6398|13|4&loc=GB:52.40960:-1.63980:13 

I'm not fussed if its Saturday or Sunday, you decide.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

how far is it from ryton kel? i go passed there quite alot


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Opposite end of Coventry kind of, if you come from Ryton down the A45 you hit the big Tollbar Island. Keep going til you get to the fire station, over the island, past the casino, then left at the Wing Wah.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

kamizhazhi island? lol.. thats the one innit


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

Yea way past there bud. If you can make it to the other side in one piece. Scary place to drive that is, lol


----------



## MissHayho (Mar 17, 2007)

i would but i will be packing as im going to jamaica the next day!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

no fair  i dont drive


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

gan1 said:


> Yea way past there bud. If you can make it to the other side in one piece. Scary place to drive that is, lol


i go over it quite alot at the moment


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

punky_jen said:


> no fair  i dont drive


 
What about the train?


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

:flrt::flrt::lol2: count me in


alistu said:


> looking foward to meeting up again should be a great laugh


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

twodogs said:


> :flrt::flrt::lol2: count me in


:lol2:now now paul behave :lol2:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

alistu said:


> :lol2:now now paul behave :lol2:


:lol2: Is that really what you want ali rofl.. you know I luv ya really...

Liz


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> :lol2: Is that really what you want ali rofl.. you know I luv ya really...
> 
> Liz


:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

alistu said:


> :lol2:now now paul behave :lol2:


me ....:lol2: ............ :halo: i wish :lol2:


----------



## twodogs (Jan 2, 2007)

Liz_n_Mark said:


> :lol2: Is that really what you want ali rofl.. you know I luv ya really...
> 
> Liz


 
hmmmm sounds like fun :whip: :lol2:


----------

